# Windows Workgroups, what do i need?

## Trongersoll

I have 5 XP computers with shared folders on each. I want to read/write them on my new Gentoo box. Is Samba what i need? or is there something else that will let my Linux machine join the windows workgroup.

----------

## dol-sen

Yes, samba is what you need to be a contributing part of the workgroup.  depending on your desktop environment, your file manager may be able to read from the workgroups without samba.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Networking & Security as it's a support request.

You might find the Gentoo Samba3/CUPS HOWTO useful.

----------

